# Husband disgusted by his own semen



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

My stbxh has always been disgusted by his own semen. If he ejaculates on my chest he will usually gag if he looks at it afterwards. If he by chance has to clean some up he starts dry heaving heavily. Now this isle has only mildly irritated me throughout our marriage and has no bearing on our divorce either, I was just wondering how normal or abnormal it is for a guy to be soooooo grossed out by his own stuff. One more thing, he has no issue with going down on me or my bodily fluids. He would often try, sometimes successfully to get me to have sex while on my period. But cum is gross??? I don't get it. Any insight as to why he's like this? FYI I have flat out asked him and he says its just gross no reason why.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Issues, he's got some.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

He's weird
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Maybe he had a bad experience with it or something? Tasted his own and thought it was gross and can't stand even seeing it now...like when you get food poisoning from something and then can't stand to be around that food anymore?

Don't know - only he can tell you what happened to him to form his beliefs.


----------



## bill2011 (Feb 5, 2011)

My view is as long as it's mine or my wife's fluids I have no problem with any of it.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

Don't hate mine, I even brought myself to swallow it once...wouldn't do it again, but it doesn't gross me out.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

that's very odd i think i cannot understand how one finds it gross.

Also shocks me when some guys say they will not kiss a woman after she has given him oral. Lol its your own body she is touching far from gross its not like you are sucking a penis. Its your own penis and she is pleasuring you might as well kiss her if she wants to.


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

Norajane I never thought of that before you could be on to something. I have never told him this before but I think he's such a huge homophobe that even his own semen is gross because it's male ejaculate. I have nothing to back up this theory except for the fact that he has HUGE issues with overtly homosexual men.


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

Goldmember, I don't get that either. My stbx wasn't bad about it if I went up for a kiss during oral but after he came no way. I think he would have died of shock/ utter disgust if I ever snowballed him lol.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

MrsOldNews said:


> Norajane I never thought of that before you could be on to something. I have never told him this before but I think he's such a huge homophobe that even his own semen is gross because it's male ejaculate. I have nothing to back up this theory except for the fact that he has HUGE issues with overtly homosexual men.


Hes probably gay then.


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Not to the extent that you are describing with you husband, but there is something that happens with my orgasm that might be interesting, and it has absolutely nothing to do with homophobia nor with being gay.

I've described elsewhere that I am one that became hyper-sensitive after orgasm, but that has mostly conditioned out after some work because my wife likes to build from my orgasm to her last orgasm of the session. During the hypersensitive time, I also had a sudden disinterest immediately after orgasm. What this means is that while I'm building to orgasm, everything sexual sounds very appealing, and the thought even of having my own semen in my mouth if my wife wanted to play with it would have been appealing.

Immediately, when I had an orgasm, the hyper-sensitivity set into my penis, and at the same time, things such as the thought of my own semen in my mouth became very unappealing. The thought of it being unappealing passed about the same time as the hyper-sensitivity, so in about the next 45 seconds to a minute.

I think I got past this during my wife's second pregnancy. I've described elsewhere how she became very amorous during this time - to the point I struggled to keep up. One of the things that suddenly became appealing to her during that pregnancy was to stop me right before I had an orgasm and finish me orally, then she wanted to start kissing me immediately. Obviously, she still smelled and tasted of my semen whether it was still in her mouth or not. The first time or two of this, it was about all I could do to stand it, but I've always been very conscientious about wanting to give her what she wanted, so I strained through it and cooperated. After a little while, and I don't know for sure how many times this was, it stopped being an issue for me. 

I still have a little drop-off in appeal immediately after I orgasm, so things that sound very appealing immediately before are not so interesting immediately after, but I don't have to struggle to deal with it anymore - haven't had to for years. But I do understand that there can be some struggle immediately after orgasm ... in my case, it went away after about a minute, and everything was again appealing as it was before orgasm. I guess you could describe that as being like the hyper-sensitivity, only it was for the whole sexual nervous system, and not just the head of my penis.


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

That's really kind for strange. I haven problem with my own. Felt it, have tasted it doesn't bother me in the slightest. I have even "finger" painted with it on her stomach. My wife on the other hand she hates it. If I do manage to get cum in her mouth she spits and runs to the bathroom to rinse her mouth out.


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the replays everyone. Any men out there care to respond who have similar issues to my stbx?


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

MrsOldNews said:


> Thanks for all the replays everyone. Any men out there care to respond who have similar issues to my stbx?


He is going to be your ex, it is his hang up not yours. Move on and leave it at that. Most guys don't have an issue with their own fluids.


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Wantsmore said:


> He is going to be your ex, it is his hang up not yours. Move on and leave it at that. Most guys don't have an issue with their own fluids.


Sometimes, it's about learning more than about letting go or not. I learn a lot from people who post openly and honestly here, and I don't even think I have problems in my marriage at all. I try to post openly, and honestly, and in enough detail to allow someone else to learn from anything I may have. I can see why this would be a matter of curiousity from the OP's perspective, and if I was in her position, I'd probably like to learn more about it, too.


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

You're right shy guy it's just curiosity. Some people can be so harsh on this site


----------



## Mike_O (Aug 3, 2011)

This is new to me. Sounds like an "iceberg" issue - much more below the surface than what you see. Professional help may be needed to discover the underlying issues. Hope he seeks some therapy.

Best Wishes!


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

I guess he wouldn't like tapioca pudding either... haha. He has serious issues in my opinion


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

No answers, just observations to add; my husband is also grossed out by his own semen. Not to the same extreme, but I noticed early on that he has to clean himself off immediately after making love, and back in the day when he'd ejaculate on my stomach he would get upset if I pulled him on top of me for a full-body hug. If we make love now with me on top and it runs out, he becomes very uncomfortable and wants me to get up right away. I also noticed he may be hesitant to kiss me fully after I give him oral, even though he has never ejaculated in my mouth. (I had been wanting to work myself up for this, but since his outright refusal to perform oral on me the last few weeks, I've written it off for now. That's a different story altogether).

He has told me he thinks his semen is "gross" and isn't very accepting of it, as a part of his body. I've never been with someone like this before, and found it strange as well...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

MrsOldNews said:


> Goldmember, I don't get that either. My stbx wasn't bad about it if I went up for a kiss during oral but after he came no way. I think he would have died of shock/ utter disgust if I ever snowballed him lol.


yeah some guys are more curious than others but he seems really anti gay or thinks its homophobic who knows. It is far from gay its your own body.

I guess i am more sexual than some i also love to give so yeah i will kiss her after i finish.


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Goldmember357 said:


> yeah some guys are more curious than others but *he seems really anti gay or thinks its homophobic* who knows. It is far from gay its your own body.
> 
> I guess i am more sexual than some i also love to give so yeah i will kiss her after i finish.


Sigh ... I just explained that this is not necessarily so in this thread. Maybe I just need to shorten my responses, but it was in the first line. I think "anti-gay or homophobic" is an easy explanation, but it's not considering a very wide range of possibilities.


----------

